# Linux Magazine



## Dark Star (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I just Emailed the Ed. to make their great Magazine available in India. So guys tell me would you like to get your hands on this one *www.linux-magazine.com/ . Their Packaging is great and they even ship Premium Version such as Linux Xp 2008 and Mandriva PowerPack.

I hope you guys will also bug them about starting Editorial in India 

Regards


----------



## mediator (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it was ur mail to LFU asking them for the Mandriva 2008? Great going. Linux magazines can really do some serious business in INDIA. Even digit can do that, and improve itself. Neways, just trolled on the site u gave. Looks fine.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah very true.Linux Magazine should come to India soon.

I got a copy of "linux-mag" of UK sometime back.it is sooo thin and contents are kind of nothing better than LFY


----------



## mehulved (Jun 8, 2008)

But pricing will be important, India is a price sensitive market. If the prices are too high it will be a no-go.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes this is one of the top Linux mags out there, there is this one other mag that tops all, IIRC is 'Linux Format'. I don't know man, how practical will it be for them to come to India, hoping for the best.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2008)

I tried so hard but could not find Linux4you anywhere near my place.. not in the nearby cities!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

with online sources which are way better available ,why should someone with BB worry about Mags 
with rss ,I am subscribed to few sites like /. ,lxer,arstechnica and all  enough I think .

yeah offline reading is interesting ,agreed.but if Linux Magazine expecting Rs1000 per issue to be sold here in India - I got one word "GFO(go fcuk off )"


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah? No power in Bangalore today from 10 to 4 pm, beat that will your online things 

Now who got the edge!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 8, 2008)

I would like to see more magazines fully dedicated to Linux in market,


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

@Hitboxx:a reply to ur siggy and usertitle "*kiinni jalkeilla*"


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote from Linux Magazine Department



> Hi Shashwat,
> 
> Thank you for you kind email.
> 
> ...


----------



## mediator (Jun 10, 2008)

I find LFY enthralling. Yeah, with a few magz like Digit I just keep on turning pages over n over until I find something interesting. Talk about the loadzzz of advertisements! But neways @shashwat what did u tell them? I guess @praka bhai can tell those folks about FOSS and linux standing in INDIA.


----------

